# Eureka biz



## Nevins (Jan 18, 2014)

I have seen a few (very old posts) here about the Eureka biz pop and would like to know if anyone here is successful with this opportunity. I live in Az and see an increase in patio furniture purchases out here and think it would do well but am unsure. Will be grateful for any comments.


----------



## woodworkingprincipal (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi there, Needed to make two adirondack chairs as a gift about two years ago. I had just retired after 43 years in education. Found plans at

http://www.popularmechanics.com/home/how-to-plans/woodworking/2919751?click=main_sr

Made a few tweaks-you can see at my lumberjocks page. Since then I have made about 150 chairs and have 26 orders right now. I suppose Eureka is good, but they wants LOTS of $$. I made my own templates, found cypress for less than $1/BF and advertise on Facebook for nothing. There are ways to get started at next to nothing. Holler if I can help you…...


----------



## Nevins (Jan 18, 2014)

Thx Dave for replying. I will check the link and I appreciate the offer.


----------

